# Probleme mit dem WLAN

## haegar87

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe ein größeres Problem mit meinem WLAN unter Gentoo.

Und zwar lasse ich mein WLAN per GNOME über den Gnome-Network-Manager konfigurieren und einrichten... das läuft 1a.

Nun aber zum Problem:

Der Gnome-Network-Manager braucht dhcdbd, der wiederum braucht ein funktionierendes eth0 ...

Also mein Problem ist eth0 funktioniert natürlich nur, wenn auch ein Netzwerkkabel in der Netzwerkkarte steckt.

Dann kann ich eth0 starten -> dhcdbd -> Gnome-Network-Manager -> WLAN läuft perfekt.

Aber ich brauch kein WLAN was eine LAN Verbindung vorraussetzt   :Shocked: 

Nur ohne LAN Verbindung kann ich dhcdbd nicht starten, also auch kein Gnome-Network-Manager, also kein WLAN...

Nun meine Frage, kann ich irgentwie diese Kopplung aufheben, oder alternativ falls der DHCP Client nix findet (da kein Netzwerkkabel vorhanden) auf irgenteine feste IP wechselt, damit der Service hochfahren kann und anschließend das WLAN nutzbar wird.

MfG

haegar87

----------

## musv

Halt ich für'n Gerücht, dass dhcpcd ein eth0 braucht. Poste mal Deine /etc/conf.d/net

Bei mir sieht das so aus:

```
# Wlan-Netzkonfiguration

hotplug_eth0="no"

hotplug_wlan0="yes"

associate_timeout_wlan0="15"

#modules="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0="192.168.100.100/24"

routes_wlan0="default via 192.168.100.1"

dns_servers_wlan0="127.0.0.1"

#dns_servers_wlan0="192.168.100.1"

config_eth0="192.168.0.1/24"
```

Ok, bei mir ist kein dhcpcd installiert, weil ich alles per statischer Konfiguration mach. Falls die Angabe des routes-Parameter nicht den gewünschten Erfolg bringt, such mal in /etc/dhcp.conf, ob da irgendwas von eth0 steht.

----------

## Shakreo

 *haegar87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Der Gnome-Network-Manager braucht dhcdbd, der wiederum braucht ein funktionierendes eth0 ...
> 
> 

 

Also das kann ich mir i-wie nicht vorstellen.

Ich habe zwar dhcdbd noch nicht benutzt (ich benutze dhcpcd), aber das ist i-wie unlogisch, dass man zwingend ein funktionierendes eth0 braucht.

Was kommt denn für eine Ausgabe, wenn du versuchst, eine IP zu bekommen?

MfG Shakreo

----------

## haegar87

So hier die gewünschte /etc/conf.d/net

```

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

```

Ist sehr simpel, leider hab ich nicht rausgefunden wie ich:

a) ein timeout für den dhcp setzen kann (1min warten is zulang... entweder hat er nach ~10sek ne IP bekommen oder das Kabel steckt nicht =)

b) im eine alternative zur DHCP Erkennung geben kann, falls (da ich ein Notebook benutze) ich kein Netzwerkkabel dran habe

Und so passierts dann halt, dass wenn ich kein Netzwerk dran habe, net.eth0 beim dhcp abbricht (logisch, da der DHCP keine IP beziehen kann) und dhcpdbd den start verweigert, weil net.eth0 nicht gestartet wurde, dann kann Gnome-Network-Manager nicht starten, weil dhcpdbd nicht gestartet wurde -.-°

MfG

haegar87

----------

## Shakreo

Das Problem mit dem dhcp beim Start kenne ich sehr gut, da ich auch ein Notebook nutze und es mich immer sehr ärgert, wenn ich in der Schule mit WLAN ins Netz muss  :Very Happy: 

Wenn da jemand eine Lösung kennt immer her damit xD

Kannst du dhcdbd nicht vllt in der Konsole starten und als Parameter die WLAN-Schnittstelle angeben?

Ich weiß ist nicht ganz Sinn der Sache und wenn jmd eine andere Lösung kennt ist es vlt besser, aber immerhin müsstest du, wenn der Prozess einmal läuft, den Network Manager nutzen können, als vorübergehende Lösung.

----------

## haegar87

Nein, dhcdbd verlangt das die eth0 Schnittstelle läuft...

Wenns keine Lösung gibt, muss ich ihm ne statische IP geben... aber das ist nicht sinn der Sache denk ich mal  :Wink: 

----------

## Shakreo

Dann würde ich mal überlegen einen anderen Prozess zu benutzen. Bei dhcpcd ist es egal, ob eth0 funktioniert oder nicht

----------

## haegar87

Das Problem ist, dass der Gnome-Network-Manager den ich für mein WLAN nutze, dummerweise als Vorraussetzung dhcdbd benötigt..

Außerdem ist dhcpcd nicht das gleiche wie dhcbdb (letzteres ist eine Schnittstelle zwischen dhcpcd und DBUS)

----------

## Divine160281

schon mal mit ifplugd probiert?

----------

